# where can i get some 380 ammo



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

cant find any 380 ammo in cleveland area


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

give erie outfitters a call last time i was there graig had a bunch on the counter 440-949-8934 stopped by graigs today he's out of 380 had 9mm hp,45 hp


----------



## kateriyan (Jan 8, 2010)

HI!!
Thanks I was searching for the same.
Now, I think I have to call my friend to buy some.


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

i have call or stoped at all the gun shops in the cleveland area and no one has any ammo


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

did you try fin feather they are having a sale, if you call it that going on now !!! 419-281-2557 went to fin on friday 1-22-10 they had all the .380 20rd hollow point you wanted for 29.99 a box !!! i did get some .40 cal fmj for 13.99 a box and some 9mm for 10.99


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

There is a post on Upillar.com of 2000 rds of .380. Its in Powell but he offers shipping. I believe his price was about $28 per 50.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

craigslist cleveland had a bunch last week.


----------



## donlon88 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was at cabelas yesterday and they only had one box! But it's cabelas, what do you expect?


----------

